# demasoni and yellow labs?



## tgiles12 (Feb 26, 2012)

How well would demasoni and yellow labs work together?


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

tgiles12 said:


> How well would demasoni and yellow labs work together?


depends on the size of the tank obviously but it is one of the most common combinations and should work very well. the colors certainly compliment one another.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Should work well in a minimum 4ft. Tank.


----------



## cjbtech (Dec 5, 2008)

I always had great luck with that combo, but my Labs never wanted to breed. The Dems sure did.


----------



## JSI (Feb 27, 2007)

I've got that, 15 dems with 10 labs. They don't seem to care about the other.


----------



## CichlidKnight (Jan 19, 2012)

Yep, this combo, I've seen work wonderfully many times. Just make sure you have atleast a 40 gallon for 'em. I've also heard that keeping more dems than labs helps with any aggression that may come up.


----------



## tgiles12 (Feb 26, 2012)

The tank is 29 gallons so won't work?


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

tgiles12 said:


> The tank is 29 gallons so won't work?


Way too small for Labs and nowhere near long nough for the Dems IMO.. They need atleast 4' to chase and give the subdominant fish a chance to retreat. They will beat the !!!! out of each other in a 30" tank...


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

tgiles12 said:


> The tank is 29 gallons so won't work?


If you want blue and yellow and the biggest tank available is 29 gallons, I would try to find a nice strain of _Pseudotropheus saulosi_.

To end up with 1m/4f you'll want to buy at least a dozen juveniles. You may even get lucky and find that more than one male can be tolerated. I had 3m/8f in a 29, but they had been raised in a 3 1/2 foot tank before moving over to the more cramped 29g.

Not as much blue as you would have liked, but Labs and demasoni in a 29 could be a bloodbath.

kevin


----------



## tgiles12 (Feb 26, 2012)

ok so i knew demasoni might not work in a 29 but seriously labs work fine in there. They actually are a perfect fish for that size tank


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I,ve seen some pretty big adult labs at my LFS,the owner says people bring them in because they outgrow the tanks they're in :lol:

but,like has been mentioned saulosi are a dwarf mbuna,and would have a better chance of sucsess long term,with the added benefit of the blue and yellow


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

newforestrob said:


> I,ve seen some pretty big adult labs at my LFS,the owner says people bring them in because they outgrow the tanks they're in :lol:
> 
> but,like has been mentioned saulosi are a dwarf mbuna,and would have a better chance of sucsess long term,with the added benefit of the blue and yellow


For sure... I have seen some Lab males that easily push 6" in length...


----------



## Huskfan13 (Feb 21, 2012)

I've got a 38 in tank with 14 Demasoni juvies and 8 yellow lab juvies. I realize this is small, but by the time they grow out I will either get rid of my labs(really like Demasoni) or get a larger tank. Leaning toward getting a larger tank though.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

But this is a 36" tank...not a 30" tank.


----------

